# Best 55W HID ballast?



## p67 (Sep 27, 2012)

Looking to fit a 55w ballast into a 35W spotlight housing I have. 

This is the host below.







Picking there will be room enough in there. I also have a 170mm reflector that fits as well. So an upgrade all round.

What ballast will give me a good fast warm up time, I have read some of the earlier cheaper models had slow warm up times.

Also what is a good 55w bulb for throw?  Is it better to put in a 55W (H4) bulb to match the ballast or is it better to put in a 35W (H4)and overdrive it with the 55W ballast?

Ideas?


----------



## BVH (Sep 27, 2012)

I have experience with these fast start ballasts. They are 200% of normal brightness in 2.5 to 3 seconds and then settle down to 100% in another 8-10 seconds, give or take. A great product. I have 3 of my own and have modded lights for others with them

w.dxhid.com/slimdigitalhidkits.htm


----------



## p67 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Where abouts can I get hold of them please. International shipping, I live in New Zealand.

Edit. Found some on eBay. Looks like I have to buy two.

The 5000K color appears to give high lumens without being to yellow.

Is the bulb to fit the 9003 / H4 Bi-Xenon? http://www.ebay.com/itm/5000K-55w-R..._Merchandise&var=&hash=item2a1be7a1e2&vxp=mtr


----------



## BVH (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not good with bulb base configurations. You should post a pick of the bulb base currently in your host. Maybe others will chime in to help.


----------



## p67 (Sep 27, 2012)

Took some pics. Looks like it is an H3.











Ballast look quite big too, so there is some room in here for upgrades.








Any links to dimensions of the of the H5 Fast Ballast?


----------



## BVH (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, that's an H3 - the only base I can recognize! I don't have dims. Maybe the Ebay seller will provide?


----------



## p67 (Sep 27, 2012)

BVH said:


> Yes, that's an H3 - the only base I can recognize! I don't have dims. Maybe the Ebay seller will provide?




Dang it. eBay seller doesn't ship to New Zealand. 

Have to keep looking


----------



## BVH (Sep 27, 2012)

What about the link seller, do they ship Internationally?

If interested, I can receive it/them and ship to you. I know it costs more that way. I've done a lot of Aussy shipping in the last 6 months.


----------



## p67 (Sep 27, 2012)

BVH said:


> What about the link seller, do they ship Internationally?
> 
> If interested, I can receive it/them and ship to you. I know it costs more that way. I've done a lot of Aussy shipping in the last 6 months.



Thanks very much for the offer. I have emailed a few companys that appear to sell these things to see if they will ship one to NZ. Once I get the dimensions I may come back to you then. Certainly look like the business dont they.

The link seller is the only person on eBay selling them. But I have asked them anyway.


----------



## BVH (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a video on youtube of my light meter in action on the startup of the 35 Watt'r. (The 55 watt was the same)


----------



## p67 (Sep 27, 2012)

BVH said:


> I've got a video on youtube (not public) of one of the 55 Watt'rs starting up. If I can figure out how to get to the link, I'll post.




Thanks heaps if you can


----------



## p67 (Sep 27, 2012)

Found a place on eBay selling the 35W 55W and 70W. Sorted. The come in pairs unfortunately, so I may be doing two upgrades.

Since you have both the 35 and 55 BVH, would you recommend the 55W? I have read here that most 55W ballast only put out 40-45 odd watts in any case. I was planning to overdrive a 35W bulb. 

I guess with the inefficiency factor a 55W HID may draw as much as a 75W Halogen anyway. I can live with that.

***********
Update.
Puchased the 55W kit. Comes with 2 ballasts and 2 H3 bulbs. Went for 5000K temp. Now just have to wait


----------



## Cactus Jack (Oct 21, 2012)

Curious how your build turns out. I have an old spot light with a 6 volt SLA. The 2nd replacement battery is now done. I would like to throw in a 35 watt HID & Li-Ion battery in place of the old H3 that is in there now.


----------



## p67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, ballast arrived. Well 2 actually so I have a spare.

One question. What is that black box thing I have circled? Do I need it. The old ballast just had to two wire going straight to the bulb connection...?


----------



## BVH (Oct 24, 2012)

That's the ignitor and yes, you must use it. The bulb will not ignite without it.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 24, 2012)

As long as we're talking generic ballasts, any of you folks ever seen any that weren't potted inside (for those of you who take stuff apart when you get it)?


----------



## lucca brassi (Oct 25, 2012)

something like http://www.rotec-gmbh.com/de/lichttechnik.php?s=2&e1=3&e2=3 ( I think that they have also 65W version) 

buy http://www.akkusonline.homepage.t-online.de/show_product.php?cPath=73&products_id=511


----------



## p67 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I have got the ballast and ignitor fitted into the same housing. It all works. Definitely a faster start time. 
The 35W bulb lights up quicker than the 55W bulb... about 1-2secs versus 2-3... not much in it really.

Big improvement over the stock ballast.


----------

